# Gpu-z 0.1.8 severe bug!



## KaOSoFt (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't really know what it is, but each time I try to run it, it restarts my system.

These are my specifications:

Windows XP Professional x86 Service Pack 2
Drivers 171.17
eVGA GeForce 8800GT 512 MB (latest BIOS from eVGA forums, for those using the Akimbo cooler, like me )

I can use 0.1.7 perfectly, so I don't really know what it is. In fact, the first time my system reboots after trying 0.1.8, it won't even POST nor let me access the BIOS... I have to Ctrl + Alt + Del so it restarts again, and then everything works like always. Really weird bug.

Please, check again, I don't want to screw my hardware because of a (so far) good software. If you need to know anything else, just let me know.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: In fact, it isn't that it doesn't let me restart the system right away, I went close to hear it, and it seems it takes a while to restart another component. I don't know what, but I can hear how it starts passively and then it starts the system normally.


----------



## exxe (Mar 29, 2008)

my system reebot on GPU-Z 018 start

test it two times
no error message, only black screen and a reeboot, also no problem report on windows start after this.

Win XP pro
GA-MA790X-DS4
AMD Phenom B2 Stepping
HIS Radeon 3870 IceQ3 (normal, not the turbo)
4GB RAM (3,25usable)



with 017 i dont have problems


----------



## tDJ (Mar 29, 2008)

*Startup Error with v1.8*

I've a problem with v1.8 at startup. A screenshots of the error message is attached.
I use it on WinXP SP2.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2008)

please contact me on instant messenger to help fix those problems


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2008)

does this test version fix the reboot bug?


----------



## tDJ (Mar 29, 2008)

Same prob, different offset.


----------



## orphen193 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi for some reason 1.6/1.7/1.8 dont work right for me look what I mean





Been getting that error even when I had my old 7600GT

I have windows Vista Ultimate SP1 also some reason it thinks i have xp only in that one screen shot tho


----------



## tDJ (Mar 29, 2008)

After restarting my pc it works.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2008)

orphen193 said:


> Hi for some reason 1.6/1.7/1.8 dont work right for me look what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



submit your result and get me the id


----------



## tDJ (Mar 29, 2008)

After restarting my pc it works. But after I used Prassi ONES (only start & shutdown the program without burning), and started GPU-Z again, GPU-Z crashed again.


----------



## orphen193 (Mar 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> submit your result and get me the id



there you go my ID is 9uxup


----------



## tDJ (Mar 29, 2008)

Strange, testing this program after using other ones: no problem. After some more time I started GPU-Z and it crashed again...


----------



## KaOSoFt (Mar 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> does this test version fix the reboot bug?


Nope, it also reboots my system.

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2008)

and the original 0.1.7 works?

does http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52984 work or crash?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

mine only has the minor problems that all the previous versions have had.

id is 7v6w8  http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7v6w8/


----------



## dwax (Mar 29, 2008)

Froze up on me.A sort of splash screen came up and could do nothing. Could not open up the start menu to shut down the PC. Another hard shut down. Ver 1.7 works great.


----------



## KaOSoFt (Mar 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> and the original 0.1.7 works?
> 
> does http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52984 work or crash?





KaOSoFt said:


> I can use 0.1.7 perfectly, so I don't really know what it is.



Yes, the executable from that thread works perfectly. The temperatures still don't match RivaTuner or SpeedFan, but it seems to be working so far. Oh, yeah, by the way, temperatures are way lower than what RivaTuner or SpeedFan say. Which one is right, GPU-Z, or others?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2008)

I have noticed that with my X1950xtx and Vista Ult 64, GPU-Z 1.7 and 1.8 no longer read my 3D clocks unless I have 3D mode forced...they both display the 2D clocks and the performance variables, voltages, etc related to the 2D Profile.

In XP I didn't have this issue, both would read the 3D clocks w/o my card needing to go into 3D mode...kind of minor, but interesting to say the least.


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined to inform the very same problem with GPU-Z 0.1.8
The system config on which I launched the program executable is
XFX GF 8800GT + XFX GF 8600GT multi-GPU system
C2D E6550 processor
Asus P5N-E SLI mobo
2GB 800Mhz Kingston ram

I have had no problems with GPU-Z 0.1.7 but version 0.1.8 restarts my pc on the executable start.
I am checking the version provided in this thread and will report back.

Edit : I checked the executable provided in the thread and my PC restarted.This one also has the bug


----------



## KaOSoFt (Mar 30, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> I joined to inform the very same problem with GPU-Z 0.1.8
> The system config on which I launched the program executable is
> XFX GF 8800GT + XFX GF 8600GT multi-GPU system
> C2D E6550 processor
> ...


And have you checked THIS one:


W1zzard said:


> and the original 0.1.7 works?
> 
> does http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52984 work or crash?


----------



## dwax (Mar 30, 2008)

KaOSoFt said:


> And have you checked THIS one:



Thats version 1.7 I can use that one too. version 1.8 is the one that locks up mine.


----------



## Black Light (Mar 30, 2008)

1.8 works fine for me


----------



## GRABibus (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello,

i am new on this forum.

I have a problem with version 0.1.8 : the splash screen is still on my desktop, even when i have closed the soft !!

Who has this problem ?

How to solve this issue ?
Thanks


----------



## GRABibus (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello,

i am new on this forum.

I have a problem with version 0.1.8 : the splash screen is still on my desktop, even when i have closed the soft !!

Who has this problem ?

How to solve this issue ?
Thanks


----------



## GRABibus (Mar 30, 2008)

genergia said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am new on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## coolice (Mar 30, 2008)

i got this screen when i run 0.1.8,but 0.1.7 works great

winxp sp2
168.21
E6600
DFI Dark 965-S
8800GTS 512MB


----------



## GRABibus (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi again,

I am talking about the splash screen which appears on the windows desktop when GPU-Z 0.1.8 is launched. On this spalsh screen, it is written "GPU-Z", "www.techpowerup.com"...etc.

The problem is that when you close GPU-Z, this spalsh screen doesn't disappear and stays on the windows desktop !!

How to solve ??

I think this splash screen should be removed....

Bye.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the reboot issue. It worked the first time I clicked it, but when I close it again and reopen it again it reboots, and seems never gonna work after that


----------



## KaOSoFt (Mar 30, 2008)

genergia said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I am talking about the splash screen which appears on the windows desktop when GPU-Z 0.1.8 is launched. On this spalsh screen, it is written "GPU-Z", "www.techpowerup.com"...etc.
> 
> ...


Geez, the administrator might just be sleeping. Just wait, and stop posting, for God's sake. I would ban you for that...


----------



## GRABibus (Mar 30, 2008)

KaOSoFt said:


> Geez, the administrator might just be sleeping. Just wait, and stop posting, for God's sake. I would ban you for that...



i had some problems with posting, this is why there is two times the same message at the beginning...

If with only this reason, we can be banned, it should not be so understandable, no ?...:shadedshu


----------



## Kursah (Mar 30, 2008)

genergia said:


> i had some problems with posting, this is why there is two times the same message at the beginning...
> 
> If with only this reason, we can be banned, it should not be so understandable, no ?...:shadedshu



 You should be able to delete your posts...no sense in leaving that mess you made up there IMO. :shadedshu

Welcome to TPU btw, in a lot of cases we can help ya with your issues, GPU-z is a little different because W1z is the main man behind it, so please be patient and either use an older version or don't use the program until the next update. That's what I recommend for ya, at least for now, I'm certain that bug will be easily fixed and taken care of!


----------



## dwax (Mar 30, 2008)

genergia said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am new on this forum.
> 
> ...



This is what happens to mine also. But I can't get out. It locks up every thing. Can't shut down exct.


----------



## GRABibus (Mar 30, 2008)

Kursah said:


> You should be able to delete your posts...no sense in leaving that mess you made up there IMO. :shadedshu
> 
> Welcome to TPU btw, in a lot of cases we can help ya with your issues, GPU-z is a little different because W1z is the main man behind it, so please be patient and either use an older version or don't use the program until the next update. That's what I recommend for ya, at least for now, I'm certain that bug will be easily fixed and taken care of!



Thanks.

i am not impatient, just some problems of posting.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2008)

please ... contact me on instant messenger directly if you encounter the bugs listed here. its the fastest way to get something fixed because we can then try several builds i make for testing


----------



## GRABibus (Mar 30, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> please ... contact me on instant messenger directly if you encounter the bugs listed here. its the fastest way to get something fixed because we can then try several builds i make for testing



Hi again W1zzard,

thanks again, the new .exe you sent me works perfectly. i don't have anymore the spalsh screen problem.
Congratulations.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2008)

if you are affected by the bluescreen/reboot issue, try this build:

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/0GPU-Z.exe


----------



## csendesmark (Mar 31, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> does this test version fix the reboot bug?



Nope, still crach + reboot!
On my own and work PCs

something with the new splash screen!!!
when I started the new GPU-Z 0.1.8, I heard a click when the splash screen apeared and after(2-3s) the PC is reseted itself

Edit:


W1zzard said:


> if you are affected by the bluescreen/reboot issue, try this build:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/0GPU-Z.exe



This time  OK 
no freeze 

Edit:
"Die Size _X_ mm²" is still wrong if I use Hungarian keyboard
mm² is seems like: mm▌


----------



## dwax (Mar 31, 2008)

Tried that new version and still froze up with just the Splash Screen up on the desktop.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2008)

dwax. which new version? did you even have the bluescreen/reboot issue?


----------



## Unknw (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,
My pc reboots to when i run the 0.1.8 version, version 0.1.7 works fine.

Configuration:
Windows XP pro SP2
Prolink Geforce 6600 (forceware 174.74)
Intel D915 PCY
P4 Prescott 3.2


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2008)

unknw: try http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/0GPU-Z.exe


----------



## Unknw (Mar 31, 2008)

Problem fixed for me W1zzard!
Thanks!

=)


----------



## dwax (Apr 1, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> dwax. which new version? did you even have the bluescreen/reboot issue?



The one posted three up from your post. No I never had the blue screen..Only after I shut down because of freeze up, during start up then I got thr blue screen.


----------



## guitar_blues (Apr 1, 2008)

coolice said:


> i got this screen when i run 0.1.8,but 0.1.7 works great
> 
> winxp sp2
> 168.21
> ...



i have it!!!!
Blue screen....
spec  my sig

but now i can do
thank's a lot
 >>W1zzard
Administrator


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 1, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> unknw: try http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/0GPU-Z.exe



Problem has been fixed in this build.Thanks again.
BTW.
Even though i have two different cards GF 8600GT and GF 8800GT in multi-gpu setup  GPU-Z is showing that SLI is currently Available but is disabled.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2008)

is that on vista or xp ? you know that you cant have sli with 8600+8800 ?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe

please check if this fixes the reboot and splashscreen bug


----------



## dwax (Apr 1, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe
> 
> please check if this fixes the reboot and splashscreen bug




Edit:

Spoke to soon. Shut it down, and it froze at the next start up. Again just the splash screen was up.


----------



## tDJ (Apr 1, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe
> please check if this fixes the reboot and splashscreen bug


Failed still on the splashscreen...


----------



## dwax (Apr 1, 2008)

I also got some errors when it opened. The one in the image and another saying "Could not delete the Driver"


----------



## KaOSoFt (Apr 2, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe
> 
> please check if this fixes the reboot and splashscreen bug


This one worked for me, thanks. Specifications of my system are to the left.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am using XP x86 SP2 edition and yes i know we can't have SLI with two different GPU cards.
I don't have problems with newer build version of GPU-Z u provided in the thread.


----------



## GRABibus (Apr 2, 2008)

ok,

thanks W1zzard !

Version 0.1.9 solves my splash screen problem !

Congratulations !


----------



## dwax (Apr 2, 2008)

Still get freeze up on splash screen with ver. 0.1.9. Have to hold button to hard shut down. Then get a blue screen on start up.


----------

